# Moonlights?



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I want to set up a moonlight system for evenings on my 110 cichlid tank. I remember a thread on here some time ago, that I can't find now, that referenced an eBay dealer that sold them. Wondering if anyone has used that system, or any other that you would recommend?

thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used ones from DigiKits and can't recommend them, as they lasted only 3 months. I'm now running 2x Ecoplus 3/4 watt ones from J&L. They work great and give you the point source look with lots of shimmer. However, if you're after lighting up the whole tank then they're not the ones you want, since they only light up the one spot at a time.

Franck (Crazy72) used these Hamilton ones with great success. Hamilton Blue LED Lighting Strip (32 Inch)

They are more expensive than the ebay ones, but this has no shipping, so for me, it's a wash.


----------



## fish dork (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're into DIY, cold cathode lights intended for PC mods work well. Just hook up a power supply 6 - 12V and a timer and you are set.

I have ones similar to these (over an 80 gal)

12" DUAL BLUE COLD CCFL CATHODE LIGHT MOD KIT PC BRIGHT | eBay


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's the thread you're referring to.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/sales-spotted-group-buy-19/excellent-moonlight-system-13522/

I ordered from this guy and their LEDs are perfectly all right for the price, but as Gary said I also have Hamilton strips on my Vicenza and they are way, way better. Of course they are also way, way more expensive . You get what you pay for, I guess. But if you're willing to spend the money and if you're going to use your LEDs a lot, then I'd definitely recommend the Hamilton ones. I find them amazing.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I ordered 2 of these for my 120G - couldn't be happier

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260792870331&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:CA:1123


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Submersible lights...hmmm...

I wouldn't think they'd give the effect I was looking for...do you have some pics of your setup? I've love to see it!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

pdoutaz said:


> I ordered 2 of these for my 120G - couldn't be happier
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260792870331&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:CA:1123


Hey these look pretty cool! Good price, too. Great find!


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

rich16 said:


> Submersible lights...hmmm...
> 
> I wouldn't think they'd give the effect I was looking for...do you have some pics of your setup? I've love to see it!


My camera skills kind of suck, but will try and get / post some pics for tomorrow. Moonlights take over at 10:30 - will try for some usable pics then


----------

